# [ODMP] Key West Police Department, Florida ~ January 23, 2006



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

A Detective with the Key West Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18129*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Detective John Michael Piskator 
*Key West Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Monday, January 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 10 months
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 23, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Detective John Piskator suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in physical fitness training with the agency's Special Response Team.

The unit was jogging on Duck Avenue when Detective Piskator collapsed. Officers immediately began CPR until rescue units arrived and transported him to Lower Keys Medical Center. He was pronounced dead a short time later.

He had been promoted to the rank of detective the previous week.

Detective Piskator was a US Army veteran and had served with the Key West Police Department for just under 2 years. He is survived by his 12-year-old son.

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

